# Pip - female mini lop rabbit - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pip 
DOB: July 2015



This is Pip, a female mini lop who is looking for a home with a neutered male rabbit for company.

She has come to us because his previous owner was allergic to her.

Pip is such a lovely rabbit who enjoys attention.

She has been spayed, vaccinated, wormed and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for her.
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]







0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pip has gone to a new home


----------

